# Shopify vs Weebly



## Awareness (Jul 26, 2016)

Ok, I think I have it narrowed down to two different site builders: Shopify Basic $29.95/mo. or Weebly $25.00/mo.

 Can anyone share their honest opinion of either one of these ecommerce site builders?

I would appreciate all comments before I sign up or try their free trail.

Thank you,
Kathleen


----------



## harryvent (Aug 8, 2016)

Recently I read about these websites builders. They mentioned both sites are pretty good to use and different uses. Solution is depends on your needs and your invest, etc. Try to choose the suitable platform.


----------



## barryfleener (Jul 21, 2016)

As Harry said. It depends upon your requirements. Identify your requirement first, then go for the appropriate one


----------



## jameswilliam (Jul 28, 2016)

You are limited in your growth if you use Weebly, whereas Shopify is a professional e-commerce platform with a lot of growth.


----------



## AlaskaTees (Oct 13, 2016)

We use Weebly. And I like it because it allows you to edit the code. It also does not charge a commission on emcommerce if you have their business package (299/yr plus the cost of the domain registration!). I do find it very limiting in some ways though (im not an expert coder!- if I was maybe it wouldn't be so limiting), and their selection of apps/ additions is not extraordinary at all. But! for a small business who deals mostly with manufacturing (not retail) it works great.


----------



## JackyBrown (Jan 23, 2014)

Love to see what you done on weebly...
Care to throw your site out there for us to look at?
JB





AlaskaTees said:


> We use Weebly. And I like it because it allows you to edit the code. It also does not charge a commission on emcommerce if you have their business package (299/yr plus the cost of the domain registration!). I do find it very limiting in some ways though (im not an expert coder!- if I was maybe it wouldn't be so limiting), and their selection of apps/ additions is not extraordinary at all. But! for a small business who deals mostly with manufacturing (not retail) it works great.


----------



## AlaskaTees (Oct 13, 2016)

Great Alaskan Shirt Company - Home


It still needs a bit of work! But I was able to create this in house (before we were paying about $400 a month to have a company do it for us!)


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I just got finished building this site for Cobra Ink using wordpress and ecwid, https://www.cobraink.com/


----------

